# Do you want your horse to be...



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello!
I am giving people the chance for their horses to be on my website! (www.hersocalledlife.webs.com)
All you have to do is tell me about your horse(s) and then add a couple of pictures. Before you know it, your horse will be famous. :lol: Well, not really, but he/she will be up for the world to see! So get posting.

*It doesn't have to be horses, it can be pets, or pretty pictures you have taken. I will accept *ANY* picture(s) and put them up on my website. So if you have a picture of yourself, pets, horses, friends, family, whatever! I'll be happy to put them up on my site!

PLEASE post some pictures!

Thanks a heap,
Rach


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## QuarterPony (Aug 3, 2008)

JDI, I LOVE the second picture! I don't have any to share, though, so, I'll go back to boarder files. *dies*


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Here are some of my pets.
Rapped Up Good (Aka. Abby)
5yro Quarter Horse Mare









































Wolfgang
10yro Beagle male









Milo and Otis
2 month old ducklings

























Other animals
Thunder
8yro Paso Fino Stallion

























Comanche
10yro Quarter Horse gelding

























Both of the boys









Quince
2yro Quarter Horse Stallion

























My friends horses


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Luke the Duke a sorrel Quarter Horse stallion 6 years old barrel racer.









Daisy Duke a breeding stock paint/qh liver chestnut 5 almost 6 month old , Daisy Duke is by Luke the Duke and out of Katiescarlett









Daisy Duke a baby I belive she was 3 or 8 days old in that pictures









Daisy Duke was 1 or 2 month old in that pictures









Katiescarlett a bay breeding stock paint/qh with a little white a the bottom of her back hoof. she 5 year old









Vandys Dakota Babe a tobain sorrel/white and one blue eye,one brown eye and heart shap on her rump. She 17 year old


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

hello:]]

well this is Jiffers...hes a 18yr old Quarab Gelding owned by me, Allie:] im 14 years old, and i love him to death!
he has one of the biggest personalities ive seen, and hes a mammas boy!! that would be so cool if u did put him up, but what is ur website?? i would love to see it!
thanks!







lol sorry, i went a little crazy on the picks!!:]]


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

This is Jubilee, 17-year old Thoroughbred mare. She's 16.2 hh and a bay. She does dressage, jumping and just everything English. Her loving owners are Gracie(myself) and Nikki. Jubilee's favourite treat is watermelon and she is the most gentlest, sweetest, smartest horse I know!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

oh! me me!!

heres my Charm-Boy(Charmer)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Thanks everyone! I'm putting them up now!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

my beloved dogs and Sonny at the barn looking free and easy


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

"Chava," A 9 year old Pintaloosa (pinto/appaloosa cross) mare
owned by Brittany Burkhardt of Warren, Arkansas. 










"Stormy," A three year old blue roan quarter horse colt owned
by Brittany Burkhardt of Warren, Arkansas.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Gem and Vega









"I have an itch!"









Mr. Gem laying down


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello!

Here are some pics of my boy Romeo!

He is a Quarter horse gelding he is in training for Barrel racing, pole weaving, jumping figure 8, key hole, and speed dash. I have had him since March 16 2008. We have shown in 2 gymkhanas this year, they were his first shows and he did great!
He is owned and loved by Dani F. of Minnesota!

































^I see you Romeo!!









Romeo and I at his first show!








Running home after last barrel
Moe later probably!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Katie and Grandeur Ice Magic


























Katie and Miss Chloe









Gandeur Ice Magic









Me and Moe









Moe









Me and Chloe


















Moe









Me and Chloe









Underage


























Walter

Katie Brooks, Crows Nest QLD


----------



## siam (Sep 11, 2008)

this is siam his a six yr old ottb .. an angel in most cases and a pleasure to own  









ive had him since he was three and we have an awsome bond because i couldnt ride him for a year after getting him due to him bowing his tendon


----------

